# "Steal Syndrome"



## tmpearce (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know what ICD 9 code to use for a DX of "Steal Syndrome" in the left hand due to an AV fistula?  All I can find reference to is the Subclavian artery, which isn't correct.

Thank you,

Teresa M. Pearce, CPC


----------

